# Rusty engineless Bolens 1254: where do I start?



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

We went to the Old Thresher's Reunion in Denton NC and caught some kind of rusty tractor virus that's affecting my ability to think rationally. So much so I dragged this old Bolens 1254 out of the woods and put it near the barn. 

the obvious stuff I noticed:
1. no engine
2. rust
3. rear wheels won't turn something must be rusted.
4. did I say rust?
5. front wheels turn sorta freely
6. steering is "rusted" solid.
7. No mowing deck or PTO shaft, but that's no problem for now.

Using the sticky's in the forums I found an illustrated parts manual for the tractor.

How bad is this going to be to "fix"? I'm hoping to salvage the driveline and most of the sheet metal to make something for the boys to drive around the property, maybe learn something about vehicles in the process. 

Any warnings/advice?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have a lot of experience with the Bolens but I would think a good start would be to start disassembling, inspecting, and labeling parts and components to determine what is actually salvagable and what will have to be replaced. Making a list of parts and items you need to scrounge up or buy. Then let the sand blasting begin!!!


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

Rear drive axle - check the brake isnt rusted on, that stops it dead. If you jack the wheels off the ground and turn one, does the other turn the opposite way?
Take a look at the tranny fluid, is it all OK? Also check it isnt in gear

Front wheels, just take off the stub axles, clean it all up, grease and put back together.

Steering, unbolt the shaft that goes transfers the movement from the steering gears to the wheels to see if the rusted solid is in the gears or the wheels. Disassemble and clean up whichever it is.

Depending on how bad the rust is, either leave it, or pull off the good bits and scrap it. If its falling apart scrap it, surface rust, leave it.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with Mith and Chief. They have listed the starting points on a rebuild such as this. Sounds like a neat project though and well worth while. Those old Bolens are great tractors and I hate to see them scraped. If the tractor is complete other than the engine you should be able to make a go of the rebuild. 

Keep us updated on your project. And if you decide to go forward with it make it a thread here showing your progress (with pictures of course). That way we can live vicariously through you and also maybe motivate someone else to post one of their projects.

Andy


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the good advice. Not sure yet if we're gonna press onwards.....but I think it can sit a spell longer without fear of S c r a p p i n g (spelling it out so it doesn't hear that word). My son has asked many questions about how transmissions work so if nothing else ripping into the trans might be educational.

I'll keep ya'll up to date on the progress/lack thereof as we go along.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, MacDaddy. I admire your courage on this task. I too agree with Mith and the rest....too much rust that is too deep into the metal and it is probably not worth it. In any case, post up some pics of the 1254 so we can all see it in its glory!  

In any case, you and your son should have fun tearing into it and
learning about how things work....(also how much a pain it can be to work on things....how many beers to drink during the process....how a sailor really speaks out on the sea.....and other family favorites!) --- just kidding, have a blast!!!


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's what it looked like two years ago back when it had an engine:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

OK! So she is just a tad bit of a "fixer upper"!   Seriously, I don't think the sheet metal looks that bad. The paint and decales were still on it. I think you may have a good project prospect.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I've also seen much worse units restored. Heck, maybe pick-up another of same model that has an engine and you have some spare parts.
This would be a great educational and "Dad/son" experience too. If you proceed, take pics for future reference and memories in later years.
Harry


----------



## Jerry Martin (Apr 14, 2007)

Check for a pin on the inside right rear wheel. If you can get it out it might let rear wheels roll!!


----------

